# Austin EMS wants to drop dual Medics.



## Harvey (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/local/austin/ems-wants-1-less-paramedic-per-truck


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 2, 2012)

Harvey said:


> http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/local/austin/ems-wants-1-less-paramedic-per-truck



I believe this was tried before and was scrapped after a short time. I'm thinking it has more to do with being a way to solve their personnel shortage. 3 medics in 3 processes isn't due to a lack of qualified medics.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2012)

As shfd said, this was tried there before, and recently. One of my partners was one of the basics they hired in their pilot program. It was scrapped a year later (5 months ago)


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I believe this was tried before and was scrapped after a short time. I'm thinking it has more to do with being a way to solve their personnel shortage. 3 medics in 3 processes isn't due to a lack of qualified medics.



Unfortunately, the lack of qualified Medics is the exact reason they cannot fill spots. Sure Medics who have all the proper certs sign up for Austin's testing process, but hardly any of them pass because they do not meet the Competency/Quality requirements of Austin's testing process ie... a passing score on the written test, passing the skills and scenarios, passing the interview, passing the physical. They have tons of people take the test, from all over the US but they have a set standard, and for whatever reason the applicants more than often do not meet the standard.

For some reason people have it in their heads that going to school, getting a Cert and passing the NR buys them a job. Most services require more than that, they require you actually go through a structured hiring process that spans over a few days and covers a written test, skills/scenarios, interviews, physical, drug check, pysch check, etc.....


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> As shfd said, this was tried there before, and recently. One of my partners was one of the basics they hired in their pilot program. It was scrapped a year later (5 months ago)



Don't those basic still work there though? They are kind of in that "inbetween" what do we do with these guys sort of thing.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2012)

Fish;373454
For some reason people have it in their heads that going to school said:
			
		

> Unfortunately those people are right in many parts of the county. If you want to work for a well regarded service you need more than a card, but I'd be the majority of medics in this country are content with their jobs where they didn't have to go through an extensive process. ATCoEMS is a leader in the EMS field so they can hire whoever they want, a private with a couple of small 911 contracts and no name recognition does not have that same cachet, nor do they have any reason to go get it.
> 
> Sad but true.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 3, 2012)

My agency has had trouble getting good medics recently too, pretty much matching ATcEMS paltry rates of just a medic or so per hiring class.  Infact, I was the only medic in my hiring academy and got placed with another academy 


After seeing several of the applicants go through it... I can see how/why they didn't get hired.  It's scary.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Unfortunately those people are right in many parts of the county. If you want to work for a well regarded service you need more than a card, but I'd be the majority of medics in this country are content with their jobs where they didn't have to go through an extensive process. ATCoEMS is a leader in the EMS field so they can hire whoever they want, a private with a couple of small 911 contracts and no name recognition does not have that same cachet, nor do they have any reason to go get it.
> 
> Sad but true.



I agree

Austin is one of many EMS services in Texas that have a hiring process like they do, and they all have a hard time finding Medics to fill their spots. Texas has an abundance of Medics who went through programs that do not produce a quality Paramedic, and it shows. Just look at the (first or Second depending on the year)largest producer of Paramedics in our state, their pass rate is in the 50s.

Places like that completely overshadow schools that pump out 10-20 Medics a year, but have a pass rate in the 80s-90s.

I am assuming a lot of what Austin was getting were Medics who went to Patch Factory schools showing up to take their test, and the education you get from them is not going to cut it.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 4, 2012)

Fish said:


> Don't those basic still work there though? They are kind of in that "inbetween" what do we do with these guys sort of thing.



They gave the three or four basics that were left the option to either A) Stay employed, but go get their paramedic on their own dime, or B) Find a new place for employment. So yes, there are still a few that are there that are still basics.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 6, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I believe this was tried before and was scrapped after a short time. I'm thinking it has more to do with being a way to solve their personnel shortage. 3 medics in 3 processes isn't due to a lack of qualified medics.


 definitely sounds like they can't get enough medics, but that doesn't mean they should eliminate it.  they just need to pay the OT until they hire enough qualified medics.

and if they can't find enough qualified medics, maybe the problem with the patch factories that are churning out unqualified medics?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2012)

It's not so much finding medics as holding on to the ones they have. ATCEMS has a huge turnover rate because their medics get run into the ground. They're progressive and pay well, but that doesn't mean much when you're consistently running 25-30 runs in a 24hr shift. If that issue would be addressed, they wouldn't have to find 20 new paramedics several times a year.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

ATCEMS is one of the places I'm looking to apply after I get some experience under my belt. 

I love the system I work in but compared to ACTEMS it's nowhere near as progressive and doesn't pay nearly as well. Plus their trucks are badass! h34r:


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2012)

LoL they look nice, but it's ridiculous how under-powered they are  WilCo directly north of Austin pays nearly as well, is more progressive, and will let you keep your sanity


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

That's what I've heard. Honestly though at this point in my life I really do like running calls. My mom always has said and still says it to this day. "You burn your candle at both ends"

I'm sure I'll slow down eventually but at this point I like running in a high volume system


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2012)

I hear ya. I just transferred to the busiest station in the city because the 4th busiest (out of 51) was making me bored


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I hear ya. I just transferred to the busiest station in the city because the 4th busiest (out of 51) was making me bored



I just can't stand sitting idly all day. Every now and again it's nice but 99% of the time I'd take a day like today over a slow day. 10-11 calls and 9 transports in 12 hours.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ATCEMS is one of the places I'm looking to apply after I get some experience under my belt.
> 
> I love the system I work in but compared to ACTEMS it's nowhere near as progressive and doesn't pay nearly as well. Plus their trucks are badass! h34r:



Those Trucks are horrible (ask their Medics) they are the worst ride ever.

Plus, Austin is going to the same Trucks that Wilco has and is replacing all the Internationals.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> LoL they look nice, but it's ridiculous how under-powered they are  WilCo directly north of Austin pays nearly as well, is more progressive, and will let you keep your sanity



Wilco is more progressive and starts off a 6k more a year....... h34r:

Austin is a good system, and I have friends who love it their. But you are right, they are run into the ground and career Medics do not seem to be extremely common there.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> Wilco is more progressive and starts off a 6k more a year....... h34r:
> 
> Austin is a good system, and I have friends who love it their. But you are right, they are run into the ground and career Medics do not seem to be extremely common there.



Wilco pays that much more than ATC? 

I know where I'm going next.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Wilco pays that much more than ATC?
> 
> I know where I'm going next.



I am pretty sure, but I will ask around the two services to be 100%.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 7, 2012)

What exactly is involved in the Austin hiring process?  Why is it difficult?


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Wilco pays that much more than ATC?
> 
> I know where I'm going next.



Figured it out, the hourly is about the same. Wilco earns more because they work a 56hr week and Austin works a 48.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2012)

firecoins said:


> What exactly is involved in the Austin hiring process?  Why is it difficult?



100 Question written test that is based on National Standards, but in no way as easy as the National Registry. 

Skills/Scenarios structured and based on National Standards

Interviews/Physical Ability Test/ Personality Profile or Psych test if you will

Drug Test, Physical from MD


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> Figured it out, the hourly is about the same. Wilco earns more because they work a 56hr week and Austin works a 48.



Unless something changed, Wilco EMS does not get paid overtime rates. There's a lawsuit in progress about this.


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 7, 2012)

firecoins said:


> What exactly is involved in the Austin hiring process?  Why is it difficult?



People don't study and think that because they passed the NREMT-P or have worked at a smaller, more laid-back service that they don't have to study. We lose a lot of people through the written examination and the scenarios. The rest are lost to poor interviewing skills.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

Fox800 said:


> Unless something changed, Wilco EMS does not get paid overtime rates. There's a lawsuit in progress about this.



Wilco started paying overtime almost a year ago now I believe


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> Wilco started paying overtime almost a year ago now I believe



Gotcha. That's a big chunk of change that's gonna be paid out.


----------

